
Predicting the Success of a Reddit Submission with Deep Learning and Keras - minimaxir
http://minimaxir.com/2017/06/reddit-deep-learning/
======
JPLeRouzic
<humour>

There is something powerful and inhuman to predict things accurately, when
humans fail miserably at that.

However I think that articles that have titles such as "Predicting * with Deep
Learning and * " reveal also their authors feelings.

Because they contain an underlying statement such as "See how powerful is that
beast, and fear me, for I am its master!" </humour>

